# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  13.12.2008 SODA: SESSION VOLUME 8 @ АРТ-КАФЕ ШКАФ

## mella

soda: session volume 8
...
21:00 kaktus
22:00 dubin & ivanov
23:30 mella
00:30 pavel plastikk [kk diskko kklubb]
02:00 zabava
03:00 tarasik
04:00 friday
...
enter: 30 uah
flyer: 20 uah
...
арт-кафе шкаф, дерибасовская 14
начало в 21:00
...
фотографирует
http://www.i-mod.od.ua
...
mella @ cosmic maria 04.10.2008
http://ifolder.ru/8826814

gleb deev @ moskva - gorod kurort? 00.11.2008
http://www.sendspace.com/file/t2wvgx

pavel plastikk @ our sinful earth (planet series 02) 30.07.2008
http://www.divshare.com/download/5053843-426
....

----------


## mella

знакомтесь, 
http://www.myspace.com/pavel_plastikk

----------

